

Show HN: Take Back Control of Your Agile/Scrum Standups - polysaturate
https://standupti.me?utm_medium=yc_show

======
polysaturate
I have been working on solving a problem I have experienced the pain of, with
Standups that get drawn out way too long, get off course, or are just
unorganized with remote team members. I have virtualized standups to keep
everyone up to date and organized with the teams standups. You can discuss
particular standups or leave notes for all to see.

Lastly, my favorite feature, is TVMode, which is designed for large screens
with high resolution. This read only, auto updating screen is great to show
everyone your teams status.

